# Does Java Moss have to be attached to grow?



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

I have some java moss and i put it in a piece of driftwood i found. I have excess java moss and i currently have it kind of in a little ball sitting on the gravel and i was wondering if it would grow. Only part of it is on the gravel, while the rest is suspended in the water. Should i sprinkle some of my flourite on it to keep it down or anything. I was just thinking that if i did to make it flat on the substrate than it might die, since it was being somewhat covered and not have any light getting to it.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No need to attach the java moss but it's a good idea to keep it away from the gravel. A free floating java moss eventually settles up on the bottom and attaches to the gravel. The area between the plant and the gravel accumulates a lot of dirt.

--Nikolay


----------



## seed (Jun 23, 2004)

I see. I guess i will go out and look for another piece of driftwood to attach my extra java moss on!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It also has a habit of making it's way to filter intakes and can plug them up if you're not on top of it.


----------

